# Cuyahoga Float



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Finally got the kayak out on a body of water besides Lake Erie. Floated the Cuyahoga from Rt 422 down to Camp Hi and fished sporadically along the way. Thought I'd share a cool shot from the go pro of a nice pike I landed on a perch colored rapala.


----------



## Acristborders (Sep 21, 2014)

BobcatJB said:


> Finally got the kayak out on a body of water besides Lake Erie. Floated the Cuyahoga from Rt 422 down to Camp Hi and fished sporadically along the way. Thought I'd share a cool shot from the go pro of a nice pike I landed on a perch colored rapala.


----------



## Acristborders (Sep 21, 2014)

AWESOME PIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great picture. Looks like a pretty nice pike.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's cool!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Cool Pic. I usually do better a bit downstream from where you were at. I fish that area quite a bit as my cousin has a place about a half-mile up from Camp Hi. Any others???


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Fishin Pole- 

I fished on and off throughout the float, hitting the fallen trees and structure as I went. I had one other hit, that was it.


----------



## porkchop216 (Apr 17, 2013)

nice fish bud


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! Super nice river pike, Did you paddle back upstream or get a ride from the livery?

And how did you get a photo of you and the fish, or were you fishing with someone else? Great photo!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Snake- We used the livery. My wife was filming me fighting the fish on my GoPro. I grabbed this still shot from the video.



Snakecharmer said:


> Wow! Super nice river pike, Did you paddle back upstream or get a ride from the livery?
> 
> And how did you get a photo of you and the fish, or were you fishing with someone else? Great photo!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> Snake- We used the livery. My wife was filming me fighting the fish on my GoPro. I grabbed this still shot from the video.


Thanks....I was thinking that's one superlong, selfie stick..........


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Thanks Bobcat. My cousin got a 17# in there last year. I saw it myself. It's still in there too as we let it go. Sometimes it's a dink fest other times it's a long paddle with few fish but there are some bruisers in there.


----------

